# Auto Detox mini photo comp 11 poll



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The subject of this comp was Flora and Fauna. The following pics have been chosen after some deep thought by Maxtor and myself. It wasn't easy to choose just ten but that's the maximum a poll can accomodate. Sorry to anyone that didn't get selected this time.
Here are the finalists.

1.







2.







3.







4.







5.







6.







7.







8.







9.







10.








​


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome selection ! Glad I didn't have to sort the finalists out, a tough job well done Maxtor & Spitfire


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

6 for me. Lovely shot


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done to all that entered, sorry if you did not make the shortlist this time, some 20 other photos had to be knocked out....not easy.


Good luck! :thumb:


Maxtor,Spitfire and Autodetox.:thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

7 for me, simples :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

While number 7 made me laugh, it looks to me like it's just a snapshot of an animal....
My vote goes for number 10.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

number 5 

pretty epic picture


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

this is quite difficult as they are all of very high quality, im an novice so i shall choose

6 - for the reason that i am scottish lol


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

5 for me...I was waiting some someone to just take a picture of a Flora margarine plastic pub though..


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for voting. Keep them coming.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like another close one I wonder if any others can creep up and join the leaders?


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

10 for me but it was very hard to choose one - well done everyone.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep the votes coming guys, looks like another close one !


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Cast your votes please guys! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Still very close


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

A difficult choice this week - they are all fabulous. 5,6 &10 stand out for me but...


'MON THE THISTLES!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems the Scots are all going with the thistle............


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Voted for 7 instead of 6 accidentally arghhhh....
Looks like a bit of major cropping going on on a couple there along with curves adjustments, what are the rules if any with post editing / Photoshop?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump....please keep the votes coming guys :thumb:



Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

This one is getting closer and closer with a few coming up from the rear:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

More votes please guys, It looks like we might have to have shoot out.


Maxtor. :thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

5 for me great depth and colour. Spot on lighting too.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

6 for me - sharp with movement on the wings - nice.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Swinging to and fro here.:thumb:


----------



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations to Number 5 for winning :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

:wave:       :wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> :wave:       :wave:


Congratulations Gary. Please PM your details to Baz at Auto Detox for a great prize:thumb:

Well done and hard luck to the chasing pack. Very good entries there.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Will do Dougie; thanks to all that voted and to the DW team for a great competition and prize. Some great images there!

Gary


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Just in from work today, congrats to Gary for an excellent shot

All worthy winners & thanks for another great comp guys & gals ! 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done all, It was a close one! :thumb:

Thanks to Baz for a great prize! :thumb:

Maxtor and Spitfire.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Big thanks to Baz for the prize and to the DW staff for the competition. Sorry for the late reply to this as I've been stuck abroad. Wax was here when I got home 

Gary


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Big thanks to Baz for the prize and to the DW staff for the competition. Sorry for the late reply to this as I've been stuck abroad. Wax was here when I got home
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary

Glad you got your prize & all was well with the delivery mate, you are very welcome to it, happy waxin & happy snapping !

Cheers
Baz


----------

